

Show HN: Helping groups or teams easily organize themselves. - patternpaul

Hello,<p>My co-founders and I have just launched our website http://readymixteams.com . Our goal is to help groups or teams organize themselves by providing an easy way to schedule, communicate and collect money. Our site is completely free to signup!<p>In a future release we will also be including a custom clothing store for each individual team.<p>Any feedback would be great!
======
patternpaul
Link: <http://readymixteams.com/>

